
Ask HN: Why is comment toggle/collapse button so slow? - IA21
The [-] button on top of comments for collapsing threads is very, very slow.<p>Can&#x27;t this be improved upon?<p>Reddit has the same (similar?) functionality but that&#x27;s quite fast.
======
ClassyJacket
I actually don't have a speed problem with it. It works quickly for me. Latest
version of Chrome on 2015 MacBook Pro.

I do, however, find that comments with block quotes are unreadable on mobile
as they have to be scrolled back and forth constantly. That's my main problem
with the site.

------
dangrossman
On Reddit, it's just altering the DOM in your browser. If you reload the page,
what you collapsed is no longer collapsed.

On HN, it's making a request to the server, which will remember that you
collapsed that thread and keep it collapsed if you return to the page in the
future.

~~~
tabeth
This is the answer. However, it raises an interesting question: are users
using collapses to hide threads permanently, or to read the N-level comments
first, then proceeding deeper as necessary?

